# r15-100 frozen at "Receiving satellite info 0%"



## bksting (Jul 17, 2008)

I came home from work the other day, and noticed that there had been a power outage at some point during the day (because all my clocks were blinking). Anyway, I went to turn on my tv, and noticed that my dvr was saying "receiving satellite info 0%". I didn't know how long it had done that, so I hit the reset button. It went through the first stages of setup and came back with the same thing. I figured I would let it sit there for a second, and go check on my other dvr (I have an r15-100 in two seperate rooms). It was doing the same thing. Well, I tried leaving them overnight. Never got past 0%. I tried unplugging for 1 hour. Still same problem. I tried doing a software update by doing 02468 on the remote. It sat at 0% of the update for about 10 minutes, then went to 1%. I went outside. Came back in about 30 minutes later, and my dvr that I was trying the update on had turned off. I turned it back on, and it immediately went to the software update screen and started over at 0%. Needless to say, that didn't work (I tried restarting the update twice). All I want is for both of my dvr's to get past the "receiving satellite info 0%" screen. Directv wants to charge me $80 to come out and look at it. I don't have $80 for them, so if anyone has any suggestions, I will be greatly appreciative.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like you've lost your satellite signal. Do you have other DirecTV Receivers that work? If not, this strongly suggests a dish or multiswitch problem. Could your dish have moved?


----------



## bksting (Jul 17, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Sounds like you've lost your satellite signal. Do you have other DirecTV Receivers that work? If not, this strongly suggests a dish or multiswitch problem. Could your dish have moved?


I don't have another receiver to try. But there is no way my dish has moved.


----------



## Dave798 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have an R15-500. I have this problem whenever I have a power outage. The R15 is not a good machine, I only got one becuase there were not more Tivo options for me. 

The stupidest thing about the solution I'm about to layout is that it does not consistently work. 

Step 1: 
Power cycle the machine (take out the power cord, wait 30 seconds, plug it back in)

If that does not work . . . 

Step 2:
Hold the red reset button in for 10 seconds (behind the door where you put the card)

If that does not work . . . 

Step 3:
Remove power from the machine for 2 hours (take out the power cord, wait 2 hours, plug it back in)

If that does not work . . . 

Step 4:
Remove power from the machine for 8 hours (take out the power cord, wait 8 hours, plug it back in)

This really sucks, but I have eventually been able to get the R15 to work again using these steps.


----------

